# Factory Reset



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

So I was reading that the way to fix an app issue (not loading) is to do a factory reset. If I were to do that, would I have to re-pair my Cable card and such? Or does it just wipe everything?


----------



## mark1958 (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't know if it will fix the app, but if you get any premium channels you will have to have it re-paired, and yes it wipe's everything.


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I found this on http://www.rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/#BOLT

V312 Error for APPs

If you find that your TiVo is giving you a V312 error when you try to access apps like NetFlix or Amazon do not panic. Well panic a little bit since you have to do a full reset of your TiVo but it is fixable. This errors seems to occur most often on TiVo BOLTs that have had the hard drive upgraded. The solution is to:

Go to TiVo Central - Settings & Messages > Help > Restart or Reset > Clear and Delete Everything. And then follow the instructions.

After rebooting your TiVo, going through guided setup again you should find the apps are fully working.​
Is repairing just like I did it initially? It was painless the first time since I could do it online. Just ... stressful while I waited.


----------



## jhermit (Dec 18, 2015)

I had the same situation and the reset fixed the problem. I did not have to re-pair the card 

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## ParityBit (Jul 16, 2016)

Ok so I did the reset but had to leave before I could do much. Looks like it may have worked. I could open HBO Go but didn't have time to log in. I'll test more when i get home.

Edit: Wow, that worked!


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

.


----------



## billzskillz (Aug 18, 2016)

,


----------

